# Live near St. Louis, MO and looking for a group.



## SHYartist13 (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I live near St. Louis MO and I am interested in finding a support group or would like to forming a support group on social anxiety and social phobia issues and manage these fears and issues that I have. I want to practice with others and work on socializing and asking more people out to do things with. I am looking for positive feedback or advice from others. I would be willing to start by private messaging on here. Then we can either instant messaging or skype eventually.


----------

